# Surf This Weekend?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Hows it lookin for the weekend?

I am READY!!!!! TROUT TIME!!!!!


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I may go in the a.m. I'll report back if I do.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We are bayfishing then hopefully get back early enough to string some shark junk out there sat evening and camp. Got to get one after losing ripper last weekend. Getting personal!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*working stiff*

Good thing I'm working.sad3sm
My fancy app printed this out.

Wind Direction (WDIR): 
SE ( 130 deg true ) Wind Speed (WSPD): 1.9 kts Wind Gust (GST): 3.9 kts Wave Height (WVHT): 1.6 ft Dominant Wave Period (DPD): 7 sec Average Period (APD): 4.9 sec Mean Wave Direction (MWD): SE ( 138 deg true ) Atmospheric Pressure (PRES): 30.08 in Pressure Tendency (PTDY): +0.03 in ( Rising ) Air Temperature (ATMP): 86.9 Â°F Water Temperature (WTMP): 86.9 Â°F Wind Speed at 10 meters (WSPD10M): 1.9 kts Wind Speed at 20 meters (WSPD20M): 3.9 kt

Good luck down there this weekend. 
Be careful for the powder sand carry buckets for water and shovels. I'm going to try to get away Mon or Tues next week even if it's rough.:texasflag


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Water looks good I'll be hitting the surf


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Gtgtk*

Welp I recon the powder sand got packed down an the gulf storms moved on. 
Im going if it's rough or not in the morning.:texasflag Wis me luk.lol


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Aren't thunderstorms the main concern? I suppose if one had the patience to wait for the small openings. Bring a change of clothes for alternatives.


----------



## Jay290 (Jun 25, 2013)

Let it rain we are going to give it a shot this weekend will be on the beach Thursday -Sunday.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Jay290 said:


> Let it rain we are going to give it a shot this weekend will be on the beach Thursday -Sunday.


No I'm fine with the rain, I run in it every chance I get, UNLESS it's t storming. But as forecasts are for the most part useless you got the right idea and I'm intching to get back out there myself. : )


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*foiled again*

Got up at 3:30 and radar was lit up like a Christmas tree so I headed back to pillow access 1. Maybe one of these day's I can go fishing.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> Got up at 3:30 and radar was lit up like a Christmas tree so I headed back to pillow access 1. Maybe one of these day's I can go fishing.


That sux Berry


----------



## twgamm (Sep 4, 2013)

Ended up fishing the rough water on Saturday morning. The fish were there. 4 keeper trout, 4 or 5 dink trout and 2 big gafftops.


----------



## Longhornamus (Mar 13, 2014)

It may have just been us, but all we caught this past Saturday were sharks in the surf. Lots of small Blacktips.....


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone hit it today? Debating giving it a try tomorrow or Thursday morning.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I am heading down to SS this weekend. hope that storm blows further south or it is going to be rough kayak out to the 3rd bar.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

230Ag said:


> I am heading down to SS this weekend. hope that storm blows further south or it is going to be rough kayak out to the 3rd bar.


The surf is a lasr minute prediction i usually decide at 3 or 4 a.m acorrding to buoys and wind speeds


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

If the water conditions are favorable and there is low pressure in the gulf, it can be awesome. I think I will keep an eye on it.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

dbarham said:


> The surf is a lasr minute prediction i usually decide at 3 or 4 a.m acorrding to buoys and wind speeds


Yep dadgum SW factor still dictating.... one day soon hopefully.:goldfish:


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Yep dadgum SW factor still dictating.... one day soon hopefully.


This^^^^^.... I've been the last couple of weekends and the SW wind has made it miserable at catching much of anything. Going to try taking the kayak out to West Bay tomorrow.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Buoys and wind look perfect right now.


Off to work....


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My son and I plan on hitting Surfside Friday am. Do you guys think Earl will have any effect on the waves?


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> My son and I plan on hitting Surfside Friday am. Do you guys think Earl will have any effect on the waves?


swellinfo.com is thinking that a medium period swell from earl will hit around early saturday or midday. shouldn't be more than 2 feet from what I saw. Who knows though - probably depends on which way that storm goes when it hits belize- or if it stalls.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Not sure but as back up plan you can hit the Surfside jetties and walk the rocks with spoon or mirrorlure. Smacks usually pop up and can get your gear trashed out on Jacks and have run into kings as well in the heat of summer. Trout too on incoming .


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I am loading up my gear tomorrow night to hit Surfside surf and jetties this weekend for trout and some sharks. hope the weather holds out. swell forecast keeps looking smaller and smaller.


----------

